# Hilfe! DNS-Auflösung im Intranet funktioniert nicht richtig



## denisSCR (2. April 2009)

Hallo an alle,


ich habe folgendes Problem:

Debian 5.0 i386 Server mit folgenden Diensten:

- Apache2
- Bind9
- Postfix MTA
- Dovecot

Ich möchte den Server im Intranet unter den folgenden 3  Domains erreichbar machen:

- test.local
- test2.local

- test.all.local

Ich habe über bind9 die vhosts erstellt und die named konfigs angepasst.

Mittlerweile funktioniert die Weiterleitung für test.local und test2.local aber nicht für test.all.local !!

Ich rufe die Domains über Firefox von einem Windows XP Client auf.

Was ich auch versuche, ob ich den Windows host dateien den dns adde oder in der named.test.all.local, es funktioniert einfach nicht.

Danke für eure Hilfe, schonmal im voraus


----------

